# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راهنمایی در مورد رتبه

## alivns7

سلام به همه دوستان
 من رتبم تو زیرگروه1 شده 12500 {تجربی منطقه 2.ترازم8200
و واقعا هیچ کسو ندارم که ازش راهنمایی بگیرم
مخواستم بهترین رشته ای که میشه با این رتبه اورد رو بهم بگین ممنون.

----------


## erfancrepsley

تجربی ؟؟ منطقه چندی ؟؟

----------


## alivns7

تجربی منطقه 2

----------


## alivns7

up

----------


## lale94

ترازت چنده؟

----------


## alivns7

8200

----------


## alivns7

لطفا هر کی میتونه راهنمایی کنه دریغ نکنه

----------


## erfancrepsley

رشته های پیراپزشکی جای خوب میاری. کارنامه های کانون رو نگاه کن

----------


## alivns7

میخوام ببینم کدوم بهتره از نظر مالی

----------


## alivns7

up

----------


## alivns7

up

----------

